# Svoemesto Semovar Mod



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

So SvoeMesto first electronic mod, I think. Its a pity it doesn't have something like a dna30 on it. However its still a very sexy piece of machinery. Can just imagine how it will make precious love to my kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

If i remember correctly, SvoeMesto made their own board like the dna. When i 1st looked at it i was impressed. However, i did not do a side by side to compare.


----------

